# which rod and reel??



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi im heading up to the barrier reef next mach with a few mate staying on a mother ship (http://www.seafaris.com) and im stuck chooseing between a shimano stella 10000 with a spare 20000 spool or a daiwa saltiga 6500 dogfight.
Rods ive been looking at have been the nitro godzilla, t-curve and saltiga going to be fishing 80lb braid and casting poppers.
Any help will be much appreciated.

cheers
tim


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks mate.
was thing of another rod but have to see what the budgets like and the first


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Breamboy

My local tackle dude reckons the retrieval rate on the Dogfight is too much and that the Expedition is better - not sure if that helps but might be something you might want to look into if your using the reel for dual purpose

Woppie


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

decide on the saltiga dogfight with an extra spool.
as with the rod i came acrosse these anyone heard anything about them??? the KARAMA and the TOKARA 60
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... &page_no=2


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Got my new reel today a saltiga exp 6500 was going to buy from japan but got a reel good price, think of teaming it up with a monster mesh GT Pooper rod.

cheers 
tim


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

VERY VERY NOICE BREAMBOY thats style mister!!!!

Can I ask you the fair priced you paid ?????

I have the monster mesh for jigging - not used it yet but will do tomorrow - I'll tell you how it goes. Ive heard good reports about them - pretty solid and a decent price.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

i ended up paying $1100 that includes a 600m of FINNS 80lb braid, The braid by itself retails for $160 and the reel $1299 so i think i done pretty good
let us know how the rod goes.

cheers 
tim


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Have a look at the new shimano GT popper rods at motackle,could be a bit expensive though.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

not bad looking but going to wait till the monster mesh comes out


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

breamboy said:


> i ended up paying $1100 that includes a 600m of FINNS 80lb braid, The braid by itself retails for $160 and the reel $1299 so i think i done pretty good
> let us know how the rod goes.
> 
> cheers
> tim


OMG.....thats a new yak you could have got for that reel.......i don't feel so bad about spending the $$$ i have when i see stuff like that....

now another 1-2k for a rod and then another few $$$$ for a titainium (spelling) chain so you don't lose it overboard....

hope it serves you well and catches the fish of a life time.....evryweek....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Breamboy - the Monster mesh is out here in Sydney - Tackle world distribute them - so maybe your way has them as long as they are with Tackleworld. I paid $300 although I have seen them for $500 at some dealers in Sydney!!!!!

They are pretty light and comfortable to use - if thats possible from a yak!!!


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

wont be using the combo from a yak only on a boat and on trips up north.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cmon Breamboy - you've got to use from the yak!!! _ Just get a good leash / teather - chucking poppers at Kings - live baiting for Monster jews - Sharking !!!!!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

breamboy said:


> wont be using the combo from a yak only on a boat and on trips up north.


if i paid that much, it would be used evryday......just to justify the cost.......you lucky bugger


----------

